# Help?



## Cassjade (Feb 25, 2011)

The past week or so my corn snake has been acting strange... He has been wanting to fit through the holes of his light guard to burn himself, has been very jerky in his movements and going for me when i have wanted a cuddle, like i do daily when it is the right time to handle him. He has been eating fine but been a bit constapated i think as it took him almost 3 weeks to poo after the meal before last. 
Please give me clue as to what is wrong, Im worried about him and my hands safety


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

hi, i'm not sure what's up with him but try giving him a bath if he is constapated


----------



## Cassjade (Feb 25, 2011)

So let him swim around in warm water? That sounds cool, im gonna try and feed him outside of his viv tomorrow to see if that is it. After the struggle of getting him out he is fine and then its a struggle to put him back...


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

yep kinda but make sure you supervise incase escapes, and be very careful with the tempreture as they are more sensitive to the heat, once you've fed him out the viv put him back straight away incase he regurgates his food. when trying to put him back maybe standing near his viv/rub and put him near and see if he goes in himself.. if not you'll have to put him back and maybe try holding him more often IF it is possible for you


----------



## Cassjade (Feb 25, 2011)

We will deffinately try that, We hold him very very often when we are able to so he is used to having lots of cuddles and playtime. Thanks for your advice, i will let you know how it all goes


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

it's okeyy i hope it works and i will love to know how it goes!


----------



## Cassjade (Feb 25, 2011)

It is very strange now, Slinky only shed 2 weeks ago and he has gone milky and looking like he is gonna shed again... Is there something wrong???


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm not to sure maybe watch him closely in the next few days and see if it improves, has slinky's eyes gone cloudy?


----------



## Cassjade (Feb 25, 2011)

His eyes have gone a little bit misty, his scales are very dull compared to his usual shiny bright scales


----------

